# Sulcata and Bread?



## SamB (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok so tonight I tossed out some stale hotdog buns to the chickens to eat.

My Leo, Sulcata - 10 year old 120lb bulldozer making his rounds on the back 1/2 acre and I notice he is eatting the bread pieces! We already fed him close to 3lbs of veggies as per normal.

Thoughts? Healthy or not? Ok or not? Opinions?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2012)

I also keep a 120 pound Sulcata named Bob. I keep him on a pretty good diet routine using grape leafs, Dark green leafy veggie, squash...I feed Bob very good so I think if he gets to eating something he shouldn't I don't worry because he is on a good diet. If bread was all you fed him, that would be bad, but as a once in a while thing, why not?
Sulcata who weigh 120 pounds can (and does) eat anything he can get in his mouth. Sulcata are pigs!


----------



## SamB (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you Maggie for the input. How many pounds of veggies (approx of.course) are you feeding Bob?

Dark veggies, squash, carrots, tomatoes, cactus pads, etc etc is his normal and we do maybe alittle over 3lbs daily


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2012)

SamB said:


> Thank you Maggie for the input. How many pounds of veggies (approx of.course) are you feeding Bob?
> 
> Dark veggies, squash, carrots, tomatoes, cactus pads, etc etc is his normal and we do maybe alittle over 3lbs daily



Most of Bob's diet is from grazing. He eats Bermuda and some other kind I can't remember. He also gets hay, but I never thought about weighing his food. He's a Sulcata, they eat. Bob is 15 years old and should know how to eat by now.. I go out into his pen every morning and toss out left over produce and the grape leafs, spreading it all around so he kinda has to walk a lot to get the food. And when that's gone he has 1/2 bale of hay to munch down...


----------



## SamB (Sep 15, 2012)

Well thanks again Maggie, my Leo grazes, eats the hay we leave out for the sheep/goats and we also drop some veggies every day. I feel better now, thank you!


----------

